# Motor changeout for a 22211



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is the engine. A standard for LGB.










This is just a quick method to cover how to get access tot he motor. You cannot get to from the bottom with four screws. This is the motor compartment and needs to be removed from the engine and then accessed from the top.










The eccentric rod is attached to the frame from underneath by one screw and I also removed the rod nut to the right.
Here is the view of the rod spacing

.









IN front remove the two screws on each side of the coupler. Here I loosened the center screw by accident.










Here I removed the plow with only one screw.










The remove a screw from each side of the rear coupler.



















WIth that done the motor assembly will drop down from the frame. This gives the slack to remove the eccentric rod.










Disconnect the plug to the motor.










Flip it and two more screws remove the cover. The motor just snaps in or out.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Two more pics


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Does that motor have internal flywheels? How is the slow speed starting and stopping?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this a hint for your new outdoor garden layout going up? 
Get a plow train for the wintertime?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I work on a G scale layout. One display was an Acela on a back and forth automation. It was slow, a crawl? Probably not.
Some of these engines are huge and not speedy at all. Unfortunately i do not have a test track.
I have no idea on internal flywheels.


----------

